# Is a launcher necessary ?



## Mendopill (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm heading to my computer guys place tonight, and need some information first. I plan on making my own home screen for my system. Is there any reason why I would necessarily NEED to use a car launcher app, instead of using a home screen with touch buttons I design, which simply open my apps and music players ? Any advantages that I'm missing with app launchers, since I can just load ONLY what I want or need in android apps myself?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

There is no need to use a launcher app, especially as you are making your own home screen. However, I had to install Nova Launcher on my Nexus in order to modify the grid size (allowed better fine positioning of the widgets). It was not a necessity though.


----------



## Mendopill (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for replying. This is going to get interesting.


----------



## craigbru (May 11, 2016)

I'm using a Samsung Tab S2 9.7 in my Grand Cherokee without a car launcher. I find them too restrictive. Instead, I'm using Nova Launcher, KWGT, and Desktop Visualizer. I made the icons/buttons on my PC, and they are easy to swap out or change should I want different apps linked on my homescreen. I'm also using the AudioBars visualizer that's active during media playback. I know a lot of people like using Tasker for some automation, but I prefer Automagic.




















Sent from my Samsung Note 5


----------



## Mendopill (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh wow, craigbru. Thanks for sharing. This is really helpful to me. But you say you don't use a launcher, yet you have Nova Launcher ?


----------



## craigbru (May 11, 2016)

I don't consider Nova an invasive launcher like I would some car launchers. I use it mostly for the ability to change columns and rows. It also has some great gesture controls. I use it on all my Android devices. It's not specific to just my tablet install. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 5


----------

